
Ask HN: Amazon changed my password - filleokus
I got this email just now http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;1x2snJs8, apparently Amazon just changed my password because they believe it got leaked somewhere. Has this happened for anyone else recently?
======
snowpanda
It appears you are not the only one :

[http://www.dailydot.com/technology/amazon-netflix-
password-c...](http://www.dailydot.com/technology/amazon-netflix-password-
change/)

------
sjs382
Yeah, I got that email this week or last. I assumed it was related to the
LinkedIn break.

